# DEU Badge placement



## Dogboy (2 Nov 2007)

I need to get my rank Badges sown on and my markman, for the 11, but Id like to know the placement to keep the taler in line.
is the a place outside DND net that I can get badge placement. 
yes I know its last minit but Iv bine out of town for the last three months away from home and unable to get it done.


----------



## Roy Harding (2 Nov 2007)

Check your PMs.


----------



## commIT (8 Nov 2008)

Hello all,

I have finally just received my Airforce DEU's this week and have been instructed to sew the Canada patch on my shoulder (along with my buttons, etc) but I can not seem to find the exact distance from the top that the badge needs to be.  Can anyone provide a link or tell me how many mm or cm's the Canada Badge (with the wings on the bottom) badge goes?

I'm not at work and do not have access to the DIN.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## stealthylizard (8 Nov 2008)

Dogboy, the tailor at Northgate Mall in Edmonton seems to know what they are doing when it comes to DEU's.  Fairly quick at it as well.  I used them to get my brigade patch sewed on, and it was ready in 15 minutes, and cost $6.  I didn't even have to tell them where it goes.


----------



## dangerboy (8 Nov 2008)

From the dress manual:

1. Embroidered
CANADA badge
(curved)
a. Jacket, service dress; and
navy jacket, high collar, white
(optional)
(1) In CF gold. Sewn centred on both
sleeves 2.5 cm (1 in.) from the shoulder
seam to the top edge of the badges
(2) Air force: worn by officers and chief
warrant officers only
b. Navy: shirt, short-sleeved,
white (officer)
(1) As for jacket, service dress
2. Air force: CANADA
badge with eagle
a. Jacket, service dress (1) Worn by MWO and below. Sewn as for
officer’s badge above, with eagle facing
to the rear

Hope this helps


----------



## TheHead (8 Nov 2008)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> Dogboy, the tailor at Northgate Mall in Edmonton seems to know what they are doing when it comes to DEU's.  Fairly quick at it as well.  I used them to get my brigade patch sewed on, and it was ready in 15 minutes, and cost $6.  I didn't even have to tell them where it goes.



Yes, it's been a year and a bit but I gotta agree the Tailor at Northgate does a great job with little instructino needed.


----------



## commIT (8 Nov 2008)

Thanks DangerBoy for passing along the info!  It's exactly what I needed to get 'er done.

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Klinkaroo (8 Nov 2008)

Here is the Canadian Forces Dress Instructions book for whoever is interested.

http://www.skyhawks.forces.gc.ca/lf/Downloads/cfp265.pdf

Has all the exact distances for any badge you can think of.


----------



## commIT (8 Nov 2008)

WOW!  Thank you very much!

I have downloaded and saved the document for future reference.

Again, thank you.


----------

